# Least expensive Flat Bill Flex Fit Hats???



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm looking for the best priced hat that is a Flat Bill Flex fit.
We typically use Pacific or Richardson for our hats, but at $6.50-7.00 each, we are looking for a less expensive option for a event we have upcoming.

I need Youth or S/M sizes.

Thank you.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

TSC Apparel . I cannot tell you the value here but is the cheapest I found. goodluck!


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Otto hats. They are the cheapest high quality hats you'll find I believe. If you need a sample of prices before you set up an account with them (sometimes it's a big let down to figure out they're a crap distributor who's really expensive AFTER going through all the hoops) just message me with what you're using and I'll try and find a match for you.

Edit: They don't have "FLEX FIT" brand. They have their brand of flex hat.


----------



## ThreadHeadKev (Aug 3, 2011)

AJM is another option....they have great product & service.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Richardson Flex Fit is made by Yupoong. I think if you price compare them you may be able to purchase from Yupoong direct cheaper. 

Anything that uses the words "FLEX FIT" has to come from Yupoong in one way or another does not matter what the label on the hat says. Off Brands will be called things like Nu Fit or Stretch Fit etc etc etc. 

Richardson does offer some styles and colors of Flex Fit that they have made for them and that are not considered "Standard" and you can only get those colors thru Richardson. 

Go to www.flexfit.com. Styles 6677 & 6297F are the flex fit flat bill cap styles 
(6677 may cost a little more but is the better fabric)

The phone numbers to Yupoong are on their website to contact them and get prices. 

We sell thousands of style 6477 (Not Flat Bill) and keep cases of them in stock all the time. Its one of my best selling caps and has been for many years now. 

IMPORTANT NOTE
The 6477 (Acrylic/Wool/Spandex) is much more durable and less likely to fade than the cotton blends however the cotton styles cost less. 
Our clients expect quality and do not mind paying the extra to get the "Better Quality" fabric so we do not even offer the cheaper cotton blend styles. 

I had a local shop try and undercut our pricing and they sold the customer the cheaper cotton blend fabric hat which faded out and in a short period of time and looked worse than the hats that I had sold them over a year before. They have been my customer again ever since ! 

Same goes with the two Flat Bills. One is cotton and one is the Acrylic Wool Blend, which will last longer.


----------

